# FLYING FX



## lights11964 (Aug 13, 2005)

We are doing three shows that call for flying this year. Can any of you recomend companys that provide rigging and support for flying?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't know which companies do it, but I can tell you a school near here did Peter Pan and it cost them $10,000 for a week of rehearsels and a weekend of shows, so be sure you have the budget for it.


----------



## Fusiondude (Aug 13, 2005)

ZFX Flying Illusions

Flying By Foy


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 13, 2005)

Might help if you give your location, as someone here might know a good company that is close to you. 

Otherwise, you may end up wasting time calling a company that is on the other side of the country to you.


----------



## lights11964 (Aug 13, 2005)

We are in Indianapolis.


----------



## ricc0luke (Aug 13, 2005)

There's a great company HQ's in Rockford, IL. It does work all over the country... They'll come in, set it up, train you on how to use it, and then just come back to take it down. (or you could hire them to stay around I suppose)

www.flyingfx.com

The head guy there is Tracy Nunnally... He's excellent. Just a little insight on the company, this is a company that trains other rigging company's around the country... It's an excellant company...


----------



## propmonkey (Aug 14, 2005)

their from rockford?? i may have to go see about a job down there.


----------



## Radman (Aug 16, 2005)

I had a great experience with Jeff Faust from ZFX. They are great. Just don't ship Fed Ex!


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 24, 2006)

Hall Associates Flying FX. Hands down, the way to go.
www.flyingfx.com


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 24, 2006)

What Rigger? said:


> Hall Associates Flying FX. Hands down, the way to go.
> www.flyingfx.com


agreed, we used hall for a run of peter pan this spring, ended up being about $5K for a week run.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 24, 2006)

Mayhem said:


> Might help if you give your location, as someone here might know a good company that is close to you.
> 
> Otherwise, you may end up wasting time calling a company that is on the other side of the country to you.



well there are only about 5 large companies in the world who do flying, so the chance of working with a local company is slim.


----------



## Van (Aug 24, 2006)

Foy #1 , Trapeeze world also


----------

